# Cottontails



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

I have heard a few things about conttontails, like when you should eat them, and when you should not. I have only tried one once a long time ago, but I was wondering when can you eat them? Does it have to be really cold or does it matter.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cold should kill off any sickly ones... and also freeze off ticks, fleas, bugs like that.... You may still get a few but its not like summer when you can shoot a jack and it'll have ticks all over it. I've also heard it will kill off the rabbits that are suffering from tularemia, but I'd bet thats not a sure thing. I actually have a couple books on rabbit hunting and one thing that sticks out in my mind is they say only eat cottons in months that have an R in them. Although really general info, I'd guess thats because of the cooler weather usually associated with those months. 8) Good luck.... I used to shoot a lot of the cottons but have gotten the taste for other critters lately. Maybe I'll have to take out the old single shot since I have a box of 20 ga. lead sitting around and snag a few for some supper.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

> I actually have a couple books on rabbit hunting and one thing that sticks out in my mind is they say only eat cottons in months that have an R in them. Although really general info, I'd guess thats because of the cooler weather usually associated with those months.


Actually the months without R's are the rabbit's breeding season. So to avoid killing pregnant or nursing rabbits they discourage hunting them then.
The rest is as Riverrat stated....That single 20 should be a hoot....go get 'em.. 8)


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Maybe I'll have to take out the old single shot since I have a box of 20 ga. lead sitting around and snag a few for some supper.


If ya want a patial box of 20 GA 9 shot 2.75" I can hook ya up. We dont have the gun anymore.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Goshawk said:


> > I actually have a couple books on rabbit hunting and one thing that sticks out in my mind is they say only eat cottons in months that have an R in them. Although really general info, I'd guess thats because of the cooler weather usually associated with those months.
> 
> 
> Actually the months without R's are the rabbit's breeding season. So to avoid killing pregnant or nursing rabbits they discourage hunting them then.
> The rest is as Riverrat stated....That single 20 should be a hoot....go get 'em.. 8)


Good to know... I didn't think about that but had discovered that (in a really unpleasant way) on jacks in the month of June.... I won't hunt them anymore during those months..... yechhhh! :? Huntducks... I'd love to take that shot off your hands. You're in Ogden?? Somehow I'd have to figure out how to hook up with you to get it... since I'm way down in Murray. I appreciate the offer, thats way nice of you. Gos... it is a blast... but it sure showed me how bad of a shot I am. Its light, short, loud and a totally kick in the pants (fun) to shoot.... I think it'll be a perfect learner gun for Wendy when she starts hunting with me. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you want to hear some stuff about cottontails you can go to this web site and they tell you about them. pluse other stuff.there a new one every week. hope it help you out and you guys in joy it.

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/radio/


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

When you clean them look for white spots on the liver and don't eat them if they do.

I like to clean them as soon as I shoot them so as to minimise the chance of getting the ticks and other buggers that they carry. It takes less than a minute to skin, gut and bag them.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I've heard people say that Cottontail is the best eating of all wild game meat. Personally, I would never ever eat one of those flea and parasite infested rodents nor would I let my dog.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've eaten them a few times... you should try it Blackdog. I think you'd be pleasantly surprised. Its a thick white meat.... like chicken breast with a sage taste. Very good stuff.... all the nasty crud goes out with the skin. 8)


----------

